

Making churn an actionable metric - m4xt3r
http://www.jitbit.com/news/187-making-churn-an-actionable-metric/

======
nimble
> Essentially this means that if we can make a customer stick with us longer
> than three months, they will stay.

This isn't true (try making your service free for the first three months and
see what happens!) and is the wrong way to think about. You need to dig deeper
to understand _why_ they're leaving. Part of it probably has to do with three
months as a habit forming period, but some percentage probably decide your
service isn't worth it for them.

~~~
m4xt3r
Yes, sure. Making them stick = eliminating the reasons why they leave.

~~~
nimble
My point was that learning that they leave most frequently in the first three
months might not be the Eureka moment the post implies.

~~~
m4xt3r
It wasn't a surprise that most cancellation happen during the first three
months. I just didn't expect the number to be so huge.

